# Nomeação de Eventos em 2010 do MeteoPT.com



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

Nomeação de Eventos em 2010 do MeteoPT.com 


É o momento de procedermos à selecção dos nomes a atribuir a eventos para o ano 2010.


*Nomear Eventos*
A utilidade de dar nomes a eventos prende-se com um melhor registo e arquivo histórico e com a maior facilidade de recordar  na comunidade o evento pelo nome, do que pela data. 

*Lista de nomes*

- Cada ano tem uma lista de 23 nomes escolhidos pelos membros do fórum, este ano a escolha é feita pelos membros que acertaram em pelo menos 2 sondagens em 2009 (excluindo as sondagens referentes à precipitação de Dezembro dado que o relatório do IM desse mês está atrasado para apurar vencedores da mesma)

- Os nomes escolhidos pelos membros, devem ser nomes próprios portugueses de pessoas no feminino ou masculino e não nicknames ou abreviaturas, devendo constar obrigatoriamente na lista onomástica portuguesa (http://ferrao.org/onomastica/) ou serem nomes *admitidos*  nesta lista dos Registos e Notariado do Ministério da Justiça. 

- Excluem-se os nomes ou apelidos dos próprios utilizadores. 

- Alguns nomes podem não ser aceites pelos admins/mods do fórum, caso exista alguma intenção provocatória, polémica, partidária ou outra que entendermos não adequada... Nesse caso será pedido ao membro que sugira outro nome.

- As letras disponíveis para nomes são as seguintes, e nenhuma poderá ser repetida: A B C D E F G H I J L M N O P Q R S T U V X Z

*Exclusões*

Por já terem sido utilizados nos 2 últimos anos em eventos, ficam excluídos os seguintes nomes:

Amália 2009
Andrea 2008
Balduína 2008
Boris 2009 
Carla 2009
Cristina 2008
Dina 2009
Dulce 2008
Esmeraldina 2008
Érica 2009
Fabiana 2008
Filipa 2009
Gertrudes 2008
Guida 2009
Helena 2008
Henriqueta 2009
Iolanda 2008
Isabel 2009
Júlia 2009
Lúcia 2009
Melissa 2009
Norberto 2009
Olímpia 2009


*Membros a indicarem nomes*

- Os nomes serão escolhidos por 33 membros que acertaram em pelo menos 2 sondagens, pelo que apenas os primeiros 23 serão aceites, num esquema dos primeiros a chegar, primeiros a escolher, ficando de fora dos 33 iniciais os 10 que mais se atrasaram. Novamente se recorda que apenas devem escolher um nome com uma letra que ainda não tenha sido submetida por outro membro que se antecipou. Após as 23 letras estarem submetidas, o tópico será encerrado. 


A lista de membros por ordem alfabética que podem participar e respectivos acertos em sondagens:

ac_cernax	- 3
algarvio1980	- 4
AnDré	 - 9
bewild	- 2
|Ciclone|	- 2
Dan	- 7
Daniel Vilão	- 2
David sf	- 5
Fabio R 21	- 2
Fil	- 3
fsl	- 3
Gilmet	- 8
iceworld	- 3
João Soares	- 2
joseoliveira	- 2
kikofra	- 3
Mário Barros	- 2
meteo	- 6
miguel	- 5
mr.philiip	- 4
Msantos	- 7
N_Fig	- 4
Pedro	- 3
ppereira	- 2
Rog	- 7
Roque	- 3
Skizzo	- 2
Snifa	- 4
Thomar	- 2
thunderboy	- 7
Veterano	- 5
vinc7e	- 2
vitamos	- 7





*Submissão dos nomes*

- Este tópico será encerrado após a submissão dos 23 nomes. 

- A atribuição será pela ordem de resposta no tópico, ou seja, se dois utilizadores escolheram nomes começados por exemplo por "A", é aceite apenas a primeira resposta, devendo o outro utilizador de imediato sugerir outro nome começado por outra letra ainda disponível.

- Tenham em atenção que quanto mais próximo do final da lista de letras do abecedário disponíveis, mais provável será que essa letra e respectivo nome não venham sequer a ser usados até ao final do ano.


*Notas*

- Esta é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades

- Relativamente às sondagens de 2009, será oportunamente divulgado a lista final num tópico só para esse efeito.



*LISTA DE NOMES 2010*

- A lista de nomes que vão sendo submetidos vai sendo colocada aqui, podendo haver algum atraso na actualização da mesma devendo os membros garantirem que ainda não foi escolhida a letra que pretendem


*A*na
*B*altazar
*C*assandra
*D*eolinda
*E*duarda
*F*ernanda
*G*abriel
*H*ermínia
*I*saltina
*J*ónatas
*L*uísa
*M*arta 
*N*ádia
*Ó*scar
*P*atrícia 
*Q*uitéria
*R*ita
*S*ara 
*T*ânia
*U*riel
*V*ÂNIA 
X 
Z


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

A submissão de nomes está aberta neste momento aos membros acima indicados.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

Ok, vou ser o primeiro a escolher, letra *M*, *Marta*!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2010 às 21:13)

Tudo bem. *N*, *Nádia*.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Ana


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Letra B - Baltazar


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

*L* - *Luísa*


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

*C* de Cassandra


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

R-Rita


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

P - Patrícia.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

*S - Sara*!

Minha querida irmã.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

*G*, Gabriel


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

Isaltina


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Deolinda


----------



## Rog (6 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

Fernanda


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

E- Eduarda


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

J - Jónatas


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 01:29)

O - Óscar


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2010 às 02:10)

Já cheguei um pouco tarde mas aqui vai... *V*ÂNIA


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 02:35)

Henriqueta


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2010 às 15:28)

kikofra disse:


> Henriqueta



Este nome foi utilizado em 2009, terás de escolher outro.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

*Q* - Quitéria.


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Tânia


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 19:11)

Rog disse:


> Este nome foi utilizado em 2009, terás de escolher outro.



Hermínia


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Também posso escolher?

Se sim, U-Uriel.


----------

